# Goldfish-in-a-globe



## bombus (Sep 17, 2009)

I was planning on making Goldfish-in-a-bag. I found the goldfish at:

http://www.orientaltrading.com/

But I couldn't find plastic bags the right size. To make a 4 ounce soap that
will submerge the fish, you have to have a tall, skinny bag. No luck.

Then I came across a cute snow globe type mold.
check out this page about 3/4 of the way down:

http://www.goplanetearth.com/novelty_molds_shapes.html

It holds 4 ounces of M&P, and it is easy to embed the fish, but it is HARD
to remove the soap from the mold. I had my husband push on the top of
the dome with his thumbs, and he dented the mold!

Then I tried softening it in the microwave- that made a hole in the soap.

I tried calling the company to ask, but their answering machine says to 
e-mail them, that it may take 24 hours for them to get to your message.
They didn't answer the e-mail, so I called back and left another message.
No response.

Is there a technique I don't know about? I thought you couldn't freeze M&P. 
How about a mold release spray?

Help!


----------



## Saltysteele (Sep 17, 2009)

bombus, there was a tutorial posted here with the past day or two about how to make silicone molds, including 3D molds.  that would work for you, i think


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2009)

Did you put a light coating of vaseline on the mold? If not, that is what you need to do. Your soaps will slip right out. Good luck.


----------



## bombus (Sep 18, 2009)

Thank you, thank you.

For some computer reason, I have not been able to post for several days,
and I have been waiting to ask my question. I haven't done a lot of M&P, 
but did want to do a few novelty items for Christmas.

Tonight, the computer fairies are staying away, so I can communicate
again. Happy Day!


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2009)

Yeah for that , I hope it all works out great , those fishies sound pretty cool.

Kitn


----------



## littlepixie12 (Sep 18, 2009)

this is probably a dumb question, but when you put plastic pieces such as the fish in your soaps is that safe to shower with? Or would it be just for decorative purposes?


----------



## bombus (Sep 18, 2009)

They are soap for kids (with a warning not for under-4-year olds)
I'm assuming they would be used for washing hands in the sink.
The idea is that they are more eager to wash in order to get the toy
inside.

Martha Stewart actually had this as a project on one of her shows.
I'll post a pic when I get them done


----------



## SilverMaple (Sep 18, 2009)

How about finding a small bowl or glass that has a similar shape, coating it with a tiny bit of oil (for easier release) and using that?


----------



## sygrid (Oct 6, 2009)

Ok, here is how you release a Domed mold.

You really don't need to oil the mold.
Most people try to press in the center of the mold but a dome doesn't work that way.   So gently bend the side of the mold 'in' toward the soap, all you are trying to do is break the seal and let a little air in. You can see when the seal is broken.  It just needs a bit of air to get it started. Then you press from the side, not the top. If still no release, give the soap a quick chill in the fridge, not the freezer and then again, press on the side of the mold and it will pop right out.  If you don't have 'ummphff'  then press it up against the side of the counter or something that is good and solid.  A good mold will release the little fishy right away.  If you still have problems let me know and I will help you thru it.

Hope this helps,

Sygrid


----------



## bombus (Oct 8, 2009)

Thank you for the tip, Sygrid. I can't wait to try it tomorrow. I'll let you
know how it comes out.


----------



## sygrid (Oct 8, 2009)

Great, good luck!  I'll wait to hear 

Sygrid


----------

